# Instant judo dojo: the inflatable building.



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm sure this idea can be applied to all the martial arts. With the sky-rocketing costs of real-estate hindering the renting or purchasing of locations to turn into a judo club and with renting space at a health club leaving much to be desired, I've toyed with the idea of using inflatable buildings to become, basically, an instant judo dojo:

1. Lease a vacant lot;

2. Apply for a 501 (c) 3 non-profit status with the IRS and your state's Secretary of State;

3. Consult with your locale building inspectors and building codes;

4. Rent or lease an inflatable building, throw in your choice of tatami's, you now have a judo dojo.

Examples of various inflatable building (i.e. 'instant dojo's') are found on these websites:
http://www.absolutehollywoodworld.com/portable_temporary_inflatalbes_buildings_structures_shelters_marquees.htm

http://www.theartofair.com/cat11_1.htm

http://www.greenwayseedandindustries.com/inflatable_building.htm

there are a lot more manufacturers of inflatable sports complexes and halls of various sizes and complexities.

These are semi-permanent structures that can turn any vacant lot into your judo club, complete with transportable toilets and showers.

All opinions are welcomed!


----------



## Zepp (Sep 10, 2004)

The picture I have in my mind is of of bunch of judokas trying to practice in one of those moonbounce thingies they have at carnivals.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> The picture I have in my mind is of of bunch of judokas trying to practice in one of those moonbounce thingies they have at carnivals.


A spring loaded tatami. Very funny.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 11, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> The picture I have in my mind is of of bunch of judokas trying to practice in one of those moonbounce thingies they have at carnivals.


Which is why they call the scientific study of the martial arts - hopology.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 11, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> The picture I have in my mind is of of bunch of judokas trying to practice in one of those moonbounce thingies they have at carnivals.


Now that would be fun...  Hey, Maybe Patrick is actually on to something this time around....


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 11, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Now that would be fun... Hey, Maybe Patrick is actually on to something this time around....


I really think I have a good idea. I walked by two vacant lots on my way back from a shiai this morning. And all I could do was vision an inflatable building filling up that back lot and making it a productive judo dojo. (Or any martial art you prefer).

The inflatable building is just quick and cheap.  I'm going to the city clerks office at Boston City Hall Monday and inquire about the building codes for such a thing.

Also, port-a-johns and showers can be used for individual locker rooms, or some such arrangement.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah! giant moon bounce Dojo's, this is gonna be great


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2004)

BOINNGG!  BOINNGG!  now that's fun stuff


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 11, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> BOINNGG! BOINNGG! now that's fun stuff


That would be 'kosen' judo.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 11, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> The picture I have in my mind is of of bunch of judokas trying to practice in one of those moonbounce thingies they have at carnivals.









I thought the same thing when I first read the title....

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 11, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> BOINNGG! BOINNGG! now that's fun stuff








    Now, if we can get some bouncing grappling smilies...

- Ceicei


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 11, 2004)

He never gives up. 
How about Judo on the moon? That would be fun!


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2004)

nope...the moon is made of blue cheese, remember...too close to the blue gi


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 12, 2004)

How did youc ome up with a idea like this?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 12, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> How did youc ome up with a idea like this?


 
Hello AnimEdge,

I guess necessity is the mother of invention, I realized as I walk around Boston that the price of real estate is astronomical, too pricey to buy an old church or vacant building and convert it to a dojo as my father had done in the '60s.

What I noticed was a lot of unused parcels or land and/or vacant lots.  I remembered that the U.S. Army has inflatable hospitals and inflatable quonset huts.  And I put two and two together - an inflatable building can fit into a vacant lot, and can be quickly used as a dojo.

If legal, inflatable dojo's would be cheap, quick, and easy.  There should be surplus Army inflatable buildings on the market somewhere.

Personally I think this is a good idea, and can be done.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Jan 5, 2005)

Its a GREAT idea!  


The big problem with all uncoventional buildings however, is ZONING. 

If you are running a business out of an inflatable building, the zoning commision will likely see it as and end run, and shut you down.  

You need to find out what the laws are where you are.  Consult a good attorney.


----------



## supernix (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it is a great idea. Surely if one can keep their footing in a inflatable dojo then they should do wonders on actual ground. Not to mention you would have the best mat around to fall on when you were thrown. 

Sounds great good luck.


----------



## KyleShort (Feb 4, 2005)

Personally I think that a yurt would make an excellant training hall and I have thought about starting my own gym with a few of these:

http://www.pacificyurts.com


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, that would be perfect out here in Cali....no earthquake damage to be feared!


----------

